# F.O.P. endorsement will be announced.



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

F.O.P. MEDIA ADVISORY 9 SEPTEMBER 2004

WHAT:

Fraternal Order of Police National Board of Trustees to vote on endorsement of a candidate for President of the United States.

The F.O.P. is the nation’s largest law enforcement labor organization, representing more than 318,000 law enforcement officers in every region of the country.

The F.O.P.’s endorsement is the most valuable and most sought-after endorsement of all major law enforcement organizations.

In 1996, the National F.O.P. endorsed President William Jefferson Clinton for re-election. In 2000, the F.O.P. endorsed then-Governor George W. Bush.

This year’s endorsement will be announced following the vote of the National Board of Trustees.

WHO: Chuck Canterbury, National President of the Fraternal Order of Police

WHERE: The Marriott Albuquerque in Albuquerque, New Mexico

WHEN: 10-11 September 2004

For additional information about the National Board meeting or the endorsement, contact Tim Richardson at the National Legislative Office of the Fraternal Order of Police, 202-547-8189 or 202-368-0751. 

Chris L. Granberg
Senior Legislative Liaison

Fraternal Order of Police
National Legislative Office
309 Massachusetts Avenue, NE
Washington, DC 20002
(O) (202) 547 - 8189
(F) (202) 547 - 8190


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

i hope they endorse President Bush - i'm voting for him either way. john the flip flopping fraud kerry, john "shrill" edwards and theRAYsa heinz kerry are too obnoxious for me to tolerate for 4 years


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Like this was a big suprise.....


FRATERNAL ORDER OF POLICE ENDORSES BUSH!!!
President Bush has “full support” of the nation’s largest police labor organization


Chuck Canterbury, National President of the Fraternal Order of Police, today announced the organization’s endorsement of President George W. Bush in his reelection effort.

“For the past four years, President George W. Bush has proved himself to be one of the very best friends that rank-and-file law enforcement officers have ever had,” Canterbury said from Albuquerque, New Mexico, where the group’s National Board is meeting this weekend. “We are fortunate to have this man in the White House and we are proud to give him our endorsement today.”

For a candidate to receive the endorsement of the Fraternal Order of Police, he must receive a two-third majority of the National Board, which comprises one Trustee from each of the organization’s State Lodges. President Bush received the unanimous endorsement of the National Board.

“Our National Board, and the more than 318,000 members of the F.O.P., are very well acquainted with the President’s record with respect to law enforcement because he has made the F.O.P. a partner in crafting national law enforcement policy,” Canterbury said. “He has always been there for the rank-and-file officer, and we are eager to be there for him in November.”

Canterbury described numerous important regulatory and legislative victories that were achieved by the Fraternal Order of Police with the help of the President and his Administration. His cited three of the most important as the passage of the “Hometown Heroes Survivors Benefits Act,” the most significant expansion of the Public Safety Officers’ Benefit program in a generation; the enactment of the “Law Enforcement Officers’ Safety Act,” which exempts active and retired law enforcement officers from State and local prohibitions on the carrying of concealed firearms; and the adoption of new regulations giving law enforcement officers, firefighters, and paramedics stronger overtime protections. 

“In just four short years, President Bush and his Administration have enacted some of the most beneficial changes to American law enforcement in the past five decades,” Canterbury said. “And we look forward to helping him win another four!”

The Fraternal Order of Police is the largest law enforcement labor organization in the United States, with more than 318,000 members.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Thank GOD!!!!

Finally those Pittsburgh-based brothers are putting out the good word. I'll bet Heinz will relocate to Mexico now!
:lol:


----------

